# Tirar / coger / culear (tener sexo)



## Gamen

Buenos días.

Una vez hablando con un venezolano, le llamó la atención que yo dijera: -cuando me preguntó cómo estábamos en Argentina (desde el punto de vista social, económico)- 
"Aquí estamos tirando".

Para nosotros, "estar tirando" es "arreglárselas para algo", "hacer todo lo posible para superar un problema".

En ese momento entendí que "tirar" tiene una connotación sexual en Venezuela (tener sexo).

¿En otros países de Lainoamérica también se usa este verbo (tirar) con ese significado?


En Argentina se usa mucho (casi exclusivamente) "coger" (informal) también "culear", "garchar" (de garcha=pene) "echarse un polvo". 
Sé que en España se dice "follar" o "fornicar"

¿Se usa "coger" (informal) en otros países de hipanomaérica con el significado de "tener sexo"?


----------



## pedrolanza

En España se puede utilizar "tirar", usándolo como reflexivo como sinónimo de acostarse con alguien. "Me tiré a Juana" Pero tiene que llevar un sujeto paciente, no así suelto. "Me estoy tirando" no es "Estoy follando".


----------



## Gamen

Acá podemos decir: "me estoy tirando un lance con Juana", o "me la estoy levantando", "me la quiero levantar", etc, pero significaría: "la estoy buscando para "enamorarla" y salir con ella, no necesariamente con fines sexuales.


----------



## Xiscomx

En España «tirarse a una chica» significa «follarse a una chica» pero ninguna de las dos tiene la connotación de hacer el amor con amor, más bien indica «echar un polvo» y si te he visto no me acuerdo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Gamen

Hola Xiscomx.
Buenos días.
Ese "tirarse a una chica" de España equivaldría a nuestro "cogerse a una chica" que significa "sacarse la calentura o las ganas" (informal) y nada más que eso. No hay un dejo de "amor" en la expresión "cogerse a alguien". Este es un verbo muy *peligroso* para los españoles que vienen a Argentina. Ya que ustdes lo usan indiscriminadamente como sinónimo de "tomar" y nosotros nunca con ese sentido precisamente.


----------



## Jonno

En España "fornicar" no lo usa la gente en general. Suena antiguo o de sermón dominical, y se usa para llamar a las relaciones sexuales fuera del matrimonio.

Aquí, por cierto, se usa "ir tirando" de forma similar a ese "estar tirando" argentino. Se dice cuando las cosas no van ni bien ni mal, cuando tienes el dinero justo para llegar a fin de mes, etc. Incluso en ocasiones se usa en forma de diminutivo: "-¿Qué tal te va? -Bah... tirandillo".


----------



## Gamen

Gracias Jonno por tu aporte.

Aquí también decimos "voy tirando" (me las arreglo con poco dinero)


----------



## Kaxgufen

También decimos "tirar de la goma" (goma= pene, aunque en plural gomas=pechos de mujer).


----------



## Gamen

Kaxgufen said:


> También decimos "tirar de la goma" (goma= pene, aunque en plural gomas=pechos de mujer).



 Me había olvidado de esa! Aunque me parece que "tirar (de) la goma" suena más a "sexo oral" o "pete" y no a relación sexual propiamente dicha como "coger". ¿Qué opinás"


----------



## Kaxgufen

Gamen said:


> Me había olvidado de esa! Aunque me parece que "tirar (de) la goma" suena más a "sexo oral" o "pete" y no a relación sexual propiamente dicha como "coger". ¿Qué opinás"



Que por algo hay que empezar.


----------



## Gamen

Para los que no son argentinos, aclaro que "hacer un pete" es "hacer sexo oral", una fellatio a un hombre.
Calculo que viene de "chupete", porque el pene se succiona como un chupete (objeto de goma blanda que chupan los niños pequeños), es decir, como algo que se lleva a la boca y se chupa o lame.


----------



## Maximino

En Chile se usa informalmente 'tirar' para 'tener sexo'. También 'echar(se) un polvo' y 'culear', pero de forma muy coloquial y casi grosera. No se usa en este sentido 'coger' ni 'follar', aunque se entiende. Las expresiones formales más usadas son 'mantener relaciones sexuales', 'tener sexo' y 'hacer el amor' (aunque se trate solamente de sexo).


Saludos


----------



## Gamen

En Argentina no usamos "tirar" con ese sentido. No sabía que también se empleaba en Chile. Sólo sabía de Venezuela.
¿Cómo sería una expresión completa? ¿Quiero tirarme a esa chica? ¿Quiero tirarme con esa chica? ¿Estuvimos tirando durante largo tiiempo?

Sí usamos también "echarse un polvo" y "culear", como dije antes, y son extremadamente vulgares.

Las mismas expresiones formales que indicas, Maximino, se usan en Argentina.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por aquí, al respecto, hay matices finísimos.
Hacer el amor es lo más presentable en sociedad. Despierta alguna sonrisita pero se puede usar en cualquier ambiente, incluidos parientes viejos y clero general..
Entre amigos se dice "echar un polvo", da igual si es a la legítima o a una advenediza. 
Follar es el genérico en ambientes de mucha confianza. Sirve para todas, legítimas o no, y lo mismo para todos. A los aficionados se les conoce por "follarines" o "follantines". Y ahí cobra sentido el verbo tirar: "ese le tira a _tó_ lo que se menea" (es decir, echa la caña hasta en los charcos a ver si pica algo). El colmo es tirarle los tejos a una mesa camilla porque lleva faldas. El significado profundo de follar me lo aclaró una autoridad judicial: "Mira, querido, follar es follar ajeno. Lo otro es hacer uso del matrimonio." Hacer uso del matrimonio es el sexo llevado a su mayor degradación de rutina y desgana.
Coger y tirar carecen de significado específico, salvo tirar(se), como ya han dicho, que es echar un polvo de mala manera a una tía. Nadie por aquí se tira a su legítima. A las legítimas se les hace el amor o se les echa un polvo, según a quién se lo estemos contando.
"Pasarse por la piedra" y "cepillarse" son sinónimos de echar un polvo: siempre hacia el exterior, mayormente en edad juvenil.
Hay otras pero que vayan matizando desde distintas sensibilidades, que seguro que hay variantes regionales...


----------



## Maximino

Gamen said:


> En Argentina no usamos "tirar" con ese sentido. No sabía que también se empleaba en Chile. Sólo sabía de Venezuela.
> ¿Cómo sería una expresión completa? ¿Quiero tirarme a esa chica? ¿Quiero tirarme con esa chica? ¿Estuvimos tirando durante largo tiiempo?



Se dice tanto ‘_Quiero tirarme a esa chica_’ como  ‘_¿Estuvimos tirando durante largo tiiempo?’_. No se usa ‘_¿Quiero tirarme con esa chica?_’.



Saludos


----------



## clares3

Maximino said:


> No se usa ‘_¿Quiero tirarme con esa chica?_’


Hola
No, aquí es transitivo: quiero tirarme a esa chica, no "tirar con esa chica".


----------



## Gamen

Gracias por la aclaración. Realmente no sabía cómo era la expresión. A mí, como argentino, "tirarme a una chica" me suena a "abalanzarme sobre ella", "lanzarme sobre ella", "arrojarme sobre ella" pero no tiene connotaciones sexuales.

Ahora se me ocurre lo siguiente. De acuerdo con su "interpretación más directa y evidente", la palabra "culear" sería "tener sexo anal". "Culear" suena a hacer el amor a través del ano. Estimo que originariamente el sentido sería ese y luego se hizo más extensivo para abarcar las relaciones vaginales. ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## clares3

Gamen said:


> A mí, como Argentino, "tirarme a una chica" me suena a "abalanzarme sobre ella", "lanzarme sobre ella", "arrojarme sobre ella" pero no tiene connotaciones sexuales.


Hola de nuevo
Aquí puedes decir tranquilamente "me tiré a ella (o para ella) que me la comía" y todo el mundo entenderá que se trata de una discusión, que una mujer ha intervenido diciendo algo tan gordo que al interlocutor le dan ganas de matarla aunque sea un poco, pero sin connotaciones sexuales. Pero si dices "me la tiré" el sentido sexual es claro.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Gamen said:


> "Aquí estamos tirando".
> 
> Para nosotros, "estar tirando" es "arreglárselas para algo", "hacer todo lo posible para superar un problema".


Aquí tiene puede tener ese significado, pero también (depende del contexto, de los gestos, de la situación) algo parecido a sobrellevar:
 - ¿Cómo te va? 
- Tirando..." 

En este caso no significa que quien contesta esté haciendo "todo lo posible para superar un problema", sino que la va llevando; equivale a "más o menos", sin mucha pena ni gloria, con sus problemas a cuestas. De sexo, nada.

Saludos


----------



## William Stein

Gamen said:


> Gracias por la aclaración. Realmente no sabía cómo era la expresión. A mí, como argentino, "tirarme a una chica" me suena a "abalanzarme sobre ella", "lanzarme sobre ella", "arrojarme sobre ella" pero no tiene connotaciones sexuales.
> 
> Ahora se me ocurre lo siguiente. De acuerdo con su "interpretación más directa y evidente", la palabra "culear" sería "tener sexo anal". "Culear" suena a hacer el amor a través del ano. Estimo que originariamente el sentido sería ese y luego se hizo más extensivo para abarcar las relaciones vaginales. ¿Qué opinan?



No sé si es lo mismo en español, pero en francés hay mucha confusión entre "culo" (cul) y "coño (con). Así que cuando uno dice "un film de cul", no tiene nada que ver con sexo anal, es sólo sexo en general. Pienso que la gente muestra tendencia à confondirlos como partes tabúes ahi abajo.

Otra comentario profundo  En México, se rien cuando uno dice: 
Voy a cojer un taxi! 
Estás tan desesperado hombre? hay muchas chicas por aquí!


----------



## Maximino

Gamen said:


> Ahora se me ocurre lo siguiente. De acuerdo con su "interpretación más directa y evidente", la palabra "culear" sería "tener sexo anal". "Culear" suena a hacer el amor a través del ano. Estimo que originariamente el sentido sería ese y luego se hizo más extensivo para abarcar las relaciones vaginales. ¿Qué opinan?




El sentido original de ‘_culear_’ es mover el culo, como lo muestra el DUE de María Moliner:



> culear
> verbo intrans.
> Mover el culo.




Según el DRAE el sentido de ‘realizar el coito’ para ‘_culear_’ es un regionalismo de algunos países del Cono Sur.



> *culear.*
> *1.* intr. Mover el culo.
> *2.* intr. Dicho de un automóvil: Moverse su parte trasera al dar una curva o al patinar en un suelo resbaladizo.
> *3.* intr. coloq._ Arg._,_ Chile_ y_ Col._ Realizar el coito. U. t. c. tr.
> Real Academia Española




Saludos


----------



## Gamen

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Aquí tiene puede tener ese significado, pero también (depende del contexto, de los gestos, de la situación) algo parecido a sobrellevar:
> - ¿Cómo te va?
> - Tirando..."
> 
> En Argentina también usamos esta misma expresión y con ese sentido que indicas también.
> 
> En este caso no significa que quien contesta esté haciendo "todo lo posible para superar un problema", sino que la va llevando; equivale a "más o menos", sin mucha pena ni gloria, con sus problemas a cuestas. De sexo, nada.
> 
> Saludos



Me pregunto:
¿Solamente en Argentina el verbo "coger" tiene el significado de "tener sexo"?


----------



## William Stein

Gamen said:


> Me pregunto:
> ¿Solamente en Argentina el verbo "coger" tiene el significado de "tener sexo"?



No, tiene este signficado en México, lo que explica mi chiste arriba: "coger un taxi" = hacer el amor con un taxi


----------



## Gamen

William Stein said:


> No, tiene este signficado en México, lo que explica mi chiste arriba: "coger un taxi" = hacer el amor con un taxi



Nunca había escuchado que en México también significaba lo mismo que en Argentina.


----------



## William Stein

Gamen said:


> Nunca había escuchado que en México también significaba lo mismo que en Argentina.


Sí es mil veces peor. Siempre evitan decir "coger" como una mala palabra y sólo dicen "tomar". Tenía la impresión en Buenos Aires que se puede decir coger sin problem. En México, si dices: "Voy a cojer a mi hijo en frente de la escuela" te echan en la carcel!


----------



## Gamen

William Stein said:


> Sí es mil veces peor. Siempre evitan decir "coger" como una mala palabra y sólo dicen "tomar". Tenía la impresión en Buenos Aires que se puede decir coger sin problem.
> No, en absoluto. No se emplea para nada en el lenguaje cotidiano. Es palabra taboo.
> En México, si dices: "Voy a cojer a mi hijo en frente de la escuela" te echan en la carcel! Idem en Argentina. Se evita completamente por malsonante.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia hay un verbo muy simpático: *forniquiar*. Y en algunas regiones campesinas, *jalar. *Por supuesto que tirar y culiar se usan lo mismo que en el resto de América, excepto Argentina. Nunca oí a un mexicano utilizar *coger* en ese sentido. Para mí, los unicos que cogen son los argentinos.
Un saludo


----------



## Gamen

En Argentina, en lugar de "coger", cotidianamente decimos "tomar" o "agarrar" con el siginificado de "aprehender" o "asir".

"Coger" en el sentido de "tomar" ¿se emplea sin problemas en toda Latinoamérica, excepto Argentina y México?


----------



## William Stein

Gamen:
No lo sabía, es igual en Argentina, entonces. Qúe raro verdad? Me pregunto cúal es el origen de este tabú. Talvez decián "coger por atrás" o algo por el estilo tanto que "coger" tomaba un sentido sexual por si sólo. Aqui en Costa Rica no pasa nada.

Cal inhibes:
"Forniquiar" sólo existe in Colombia? "Fornicate/forniquer" son verbos muy comunes, sobre todo utilizados por los sacerdotes para decir sexo fuero de matrimonio.


----------



## Maximino

Gamen said:


> "Coger" en el sentido de "tomar" ¿se emplea sin problemas en toda Latinoamérica, excepto Argentina y México?




El verbo ‘coger’ tiene significación sexual en Argentina, México, República Dominicana, Panamá, Nicaragua, Guatemala y algún otro que se me escapa.


Saludos


----------



## Lled

Creo que no ha hablado ningún mexicano. Sí, también se usa: tirarse a alguien, coger, chingar, dar. Y expresiones como _echar un polvo_, _echar patadas _o_ echar pata._


----------



## William Stein

Lled said:


> Creo que no ha hablado ningún mexicano. Sí, también se usa: tirarse a alguien, coger, chingar, dar. Y expresiones como _echar un polvo_, _echar patadas _o_ echar pata._



No conocía "echar patadas"   "Chingar" significa lo mismo que coger en "Chinga a tu madre" pero sobre todo se dice para molestar no? "No me chingues" = "No me jodas". O sea, nadie dice "Tengo ganas de chingar a la nueva profesora" en el sentido  sexual, no?


----------



## Gamen

El "tirarse a" parece que se usa en todos los países de habla hispana excepto Argentina. Yo creía al principio que era particularmente de Venezuela.


----------



## Rexton777

También esta:
-Comí... 'Me comí a está chica'(se que esto también se refiere a besuquiarse). 
¿Qué pensáis de esto?


----------



## Lled

William Stein said:


> No conocía "echar patadas"   "Chingar" significa lo mismo que coger en "Chinga a tu madre" pero sobre todo se dice para molestar no? "No me chingues" = "No me jodes". O sea, nadie dice "Tengo ganas de chingar a la nueva profesora" en el sentido  sexual, no?



Cuando se dice "chinga tu madre" se pierde el sentido sexual, pero cuando uno dice "a esa vieja sí me la chingo" se está diciendo "a esa mujer sí me la cojo/tiro/follo, etc.
"No me chingues", efectivamente es "no me jodas/ no me vengas con eso"


----------



## Cal inhibes

William Stein said:


> Gamen:
> 
> Cal inhibes:
> "Forniquiar" sólo existe in Colombia? "Fornicate/forniquer" son verbos muy comunes, sobre todo utilizados por los sacerdotes para decir sexo fuero de matrimonio.


Claramente es una deformación bandida del verbo *fornicar, *que solo he oído en Bogotá. No sé si en otros suburbios de América latina se use, pero no me extrañaría que, por vasos comunicantes, existiera en México D.F. o en Caracas.
Cordial saludo.


----------



## Conquistadores

Maximino said:


> En Chile se usa informalmente 'tirar' para 'tener sexo'. También 'echar(se) un polvo' y 'culear', pero de forma muy coloquial y casi grosera. No se usa en este sentido 'coger' ni 'follar', aunque se entiende. Las expresiones formales más usadas son 'mantener relaciones sexuales', 'tener sexo' y 'hacer el amor' (aunque se trate solamente de sexo).
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pues en Perú, igual que en Chile, Venezuela y España: "Tirar" es echarse un polvo y "coger" se usa sin connotación sexual, pero si algún argentino o mexicano lo usa con el sentido de "tener sexo", se entiende. Mis amigos mexicanos se reían mucho cuando a mí se me olvidaba el uso que le dan a esa palabra y les decía "Me puedes coger esto un ratito?" por el teléfono, bolsas o lo que sea que tuviera en la mano, jaja.

Saludos,


----------



## will-wonka

En Perú también usamos "tirar" con esa connotación, pero la palabra más soez para referirse al coito es “cachar”, de ella derivan "cachero" (follador), cachado (follado) y demás guarradas. Sé que en México significa "atrapar". Vieran como abro los ojos cuando oigo en una novela mexicana que un fulano va a cachar a un zutano. 

Diferencias culturales, las amo.


----------



## Gabriel

Imagínense mi reacción cuando en un call center de asistencia informática me dijeron "coge tu ratón y pincha mi ordenador".

Les juro que tardé varios segundos en darme cuenta que debía "agarrar el mouse |maus| y hacer click en Mi PC".


----------



## Aviador

Hasta hace muy poco, los verbos _coger_ y _tirar_ no tenían en Chile ninguna connotación sexual. Recuerdo vivamente cuando, hace sólo unos pocos años, un colega sorprendido me relataba una anécdota ocurrida en La Paz, Bolivia, donde había estado por motivos laborales. Inocentemente había usado el verbo _tirar_, pero sus interlocutores bolivianos picarescamente llevaron el diálogo al doble sentido.
Sobre la acepción sexual del verbo _coger_, me enteré hace muchos años en Argentina. En Chile nunca se usó de esa manera hasta hace muy poco.
Como tengo ya mis añitos, ninguno de estos dos verbos existen en mi léxico con la connotación sexual que muy recientemente adquirieron en Chile importada, supongo, por la masificación de las comunicaciones mediante las llamadas "redes sociales", la televisión y la inmigración.
Me cuesta aún aceptar que ya no puedo usar tranquilamente este par de verbos en ciertos contextos sin correr el riesgo de dar pie a que usen lo que digo para bromas de doble sentido.
Sin embargo, todavía está muy vivo el uso del verbo _tirar_ aquí para lo que en gran parte de Hispanoamérica expresan con _halar_ o _jalar_, verbos que aquí no se usan.


----------



## Gabriel

Aviador said:


> Sin embargo, todavía está muy vivo el uso del verbo _tirar_ aquí para lo que en gran parte de Hispanoamérica expresan con _halar_ o _jalar_, verbos que aquí no se usan.


Supongo que te refieres a "hacer fuerza hacia uno", porque "jalar" también tiene connotación sexual en algunos lugares de Hispanoamércia.
En Argentina "tirar" no tiene ninguna connotación sexual y se usa libremente para "hacer fuerza hacia uno" (las puertas de los comercios tienen cartelitos que dicen "tire/empuje"), para "arrojar" (tirar una piedra), para "descartar" (tirá esa cáscara de banana que dejaste en la mesa) y para "dejar desorganizadamente" (no dejes tus juguetes tirados por toda la casa).

Otra palabra interesante: correrse. En Argentina sólo quiere decir "hacerse a un lado" y nadie lo relaciona con el orgasmo, para lo que se usa acabar o llegar.


----------



## Aviador

Gabriel said:


> Supongo que te refieres a "hacer fuerza hacia uno" […]


Sí, me refiero a tirar de algo. Con este significado, en Chile no existen ni _halar_ ni _jalar_. Sólo dicen algunos, porque es una incorporación muy reciente al léxico de aquí, _jalar_ como sinónimo de consumir drogas y sólo con este significado.



Gabriel said:


> […] porque "jalar" también tiene connotación sexual en algunos lugares  de Hispanoamércia. […]


Pues, aquí no.



Gabriel said:


> […] (las puertas de los comercios  tienen cartelitos que dicen "tire/empuje") […]


Igual aquí.


----------



## andaer

Xiscomx said:


> En España «tirarse a una chica» significa «follarse a una chica» pero ninguna de las dos tiene la connotación de hacer el amor con amor, más bien indica «echar un polvo» y si te he visto no me acuerdo.
> Un saludo.


Bien comentado


----------



## chics

Gamen said:


> Ese "tirarse a una chica"...


O a un hombre


----------



## chics

William Stein said:


> No sé si es lo mismo en español, pero en francés hay mucha confusión entre "culo" (cul) y "coño" (con). Así que cuando uno dice "un film de cul", no tiene nada que ver con sexo anal, es sólo sexo en general. Pienso que la gente muestra tendencia a confundirlos con partes tabúes ahí abajo.


"Con" en francés no significa _coño_. No conozco que en francés exista confusión en el uso de "cul" y "con", en ningún sentido. No me extiendo en lo relativo a la lengua francesa porque para eso ya está el excelentísimo foro francés-castellano. 

En castellano, al menos donde vivo, no hay tal confusión, tampoco. Sí que hay una reivindicación abierta de cómo se usan atributos femeninos para denotar disgusto o mala calidad mientras que los masculinos se usan para lo contrario. Por ejemplo, "una película de cojones" no es sobre pornografía. Esto quizá se podría comentar en otro hilo aparte, si no existe ya uno abierto. Observo de paso que no hay mujeres en este hilo y que los comentarios hechos hasta ahora son androcéntricos y un poco violentos y machistas. 

¿Nadie ha sacado aún el verbo "joder"? _Joder_ y _follar_ son por aquí los verbos más usados, además de numerosas expresiones muy floridas e imaginativas. Sacando suficiente punta, o simplemente con el tono de voz adecuado, cualquier cosa puede significar eso. Respecto a los folleteos rápidos, en los años 90 estuvo de moda hablar del "cuiqui" (quicky?), que era un rato breve de sexo, que el imaginario colectivo solía situar en unos lavabos, un ascensor, etc. Por algún motivo, (la palabra, no la práctica) se pasó de moda de repente.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

En vista que este tema ha ido abordado de modo más que profuso en las siguientes discusiones, este hilo queda cerrado:

*Tener relaciones

follar y sinónimos para todos los países hispanohablantes.*

Muchas gracias a todos por su comprensión,


*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

